

Bruce Sterling: The Last Viridian Note - bootload
http://www.worldchanging.com/archives/009061.html

======
RobGR
I like to read Bruce Sterling's works, fiction or non-fiction. I own every
single one of his published works except the first, which is rare. Sometimes
he is cheesy or stupid, but overall he's probably one of top sci-fi writers
now living.

I once saw him eating lunch at the southern Threadgill's, I ignored my dinner
partner to watch him from afar. He switched between talking and listening too
intently to eat, and some point dove into his backpack to haul out an Apple
laptop. I'm not sure he ever ate any food.

I like science fiction that is a genuine and credible attempt to describe the
future as it will be or could be, not the swords and dragons or physically
impossible faster than light travel or such nonsense. I think Bruce Sterling
comes to the closest to actually guessing at and describing where we are
going, and I wish he would write more. During the last year, 3 or 4 times I
have read news stories about the election or economy and felt a chill go down
my back because I recognized stuff from Sterling's "Distraction" and "Heavy
Weather", which are years old at this point.

If you are doing a startup or business that in any way is involved with the
intersection of technology and law enforcement - and with privacy issues and
secret supenoes, who isn't - I highly recommend you read Sterling's non-
fiction book "The Hacker Crackdown".

